# Bachelorthesis: Java oder PHP (CMS)



## Ghosty (26. Aug 2014)

Wie ihr es in der Überschrift schon herauslesen könnt, stehe ich kurz davor meine Bachelorthesis in Informatik zu schreiben.

Ich habe die Idee ein *einfaches hosted CMS auf Basis von Angularjs* zu entwickeln.
Das CMS soll eine *Single-Page-Webanwendung* werden (Also Frontend viel mit AJAX) und soll
*Content für externe Webseiten* bereitstellen.

Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage mit welcher Sprache ich das Backend entwickeln soll 
- Userverwaltung, Rechteverwaltung, Contentverwaltung,... (ca. 5 Tabellen in MySQL).
Ich würde das Ganze sehr gerne in Java entwickeln, weil es für mich die schönere, saubere Sprache ist (objektorientiert). 
Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass es mit Java schneller und gleichzeitig sauberer realisierbar ist als mit PHP.
Allerdings müsste ich in der Thesis Begründen warum ich mich ausgerechnet für Java (und nicht für PHP) entschieden habe.
Da kann ich natürlich nicht schreiben "Weil es die schönere Sprache ist" 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine der Sprachen empfehlen
bzw. Begründen welche Sprache für mein Vorhaben besser geeignet ist (ggf. mit Literatur)?
*PHP (kein Framework oder Zend oder Symfony)* oder *Java (Spring, Hibernate, JSP)*


----------



## Gucky (26. Aug 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, wie das in PHP aussieht aber Java bringt sehr viel mit. Andererseits ist PHP für Internetanwendungen "geschaffen".

Außerdem finde ich schon, dass du sagen kannst, dass dir Java besser gefällt und du dich deshalb dafür entschieden hast.
Außerdem bietet Java genannte Vorteile (OOP, sauberer/besser lesbar etc.).

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier auch bei der Sprachfindung weiter.


----------



## JavaMeister (26. Aug 2014)

Ein CMS als Bachelor Thesis: Da stellt sich mir automatisch die Frage: Wo ist der wissenschaftliche Anspruch? Was soll hier "neues" erarbeitet werden? 

Was hindert einen ein vorhandenes CMS zu nehmen und dieses abzugeben?

Wenn man sich dann in einem Unternehmen bewirbt: Ja ich habe ein CMS geschrieben. Ahja.


----------



## Ghosty (27. Aug 2014)

vielen Dank für die Antworten.

@Gucky
Da es sich (wie es JavaMeister schon andeutet) um eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit handelt zählt meine eigene Meinung nur im Fazit der Arbeit. Alles andere müsste ich mit Literatur belegen.
Deinen Link hatte ich vorher beim googlen auch schon entdeckt. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage ob sich diese Argumente mit meinen Anforderungen decken.

@JavaMeister
Kurzfassung: Bestehende Webseite wird über eine URL (www . deinewebseite . de) in das System eingelesen und in einem Frame geladen. Über den Frame hat man die Möglichkeit die einzelnen DOM-Elemente der Webseite zu editieren (Text bearbeiten, Bild austauschen).
Danach muss lediglich in der Webseite ein JavaScript-Codeschnipsel im Footer eingesetzt werden, worüber der Content aus der DB meines Systems ermittelt wird und in den entsprechenden DOM-Elementen der Webseite geladen wird.
Mein System soll sich an Webdesigner und deren Clienten richten (kleine Webseiten wie Vereinsseiten, Firmenseiten, DJ-Seiten, private Homepages). 
Hierbei entfällt das lästige einpflegen von Designs in eine Wordpressstruktur, geschweige denn das einrichten eines (Wordpress) CMS. Contentpflege in wenigen Minuten. Ich verfolge mit diesem System somit einen ganz anderen Ansatz als beispielsweise Wordpress und richte mich damit gezielter auf bestimmte Zielgruppen.
Ziel der Arbeit ist es, zu untersuchen in wie weit so etwas mit modernen Web-Technologien (wie Angularjs) möglich ist.


----------



## Gucky (27. Aug 2014)

Ich habe jetzt noch keine Bachelorarbeit geschrieben aber ich bin der Meinung, dass deine Meinung bei der Wahl der Sprache sehr wohl eine Rolle spielt. Zumal du die perfekte Sprache nicht finden wirst. Es gibt auch noch C/C++, Perl, Python, Delphi etc. und sie alle sind mehr oder weniger dazu geeignet eine solche Anwendung zu erstellen. Irgendwo musst du deine Meinung mit einbringen und wie sieht es denn aus, wenn du schreibst "Ich habe Java genommen, weil der das so sagt."  

Wenn sich die Frage stellt, bist du der Einzige, der sie beantworten kann. 

Du könntest zum Beispiel ein eigenes Kapitel der Wahl der Programmiersprache widmen, was zeigt, dass du dich intensiv vorbereitet hast aber wie gesagt. Ich habe sowas noch nie geschrieben.



PS: Laut Wikipedia unterstützt PHP zumindest rudimentär OOP.


----------



## Ruzmanz (29. Aug 2014)

Java EE und Spring sind gefragt. Für ein Unternehmen wird wohl der wissenschaftliche Anspruch seiner Bachelorthesis egal sein. Selbstverständlich gibt es ein paar Unternehmen, die darauf Wert legen. Das ist eher selten und zudem verlangen diese Unternehmen meistens einen Doktor-Titel ...



> Deinen Link hatte ich vorher beim googlen auch schon entdeckt. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage ob sich diese Argumente mit meinen Anforderungen decken.



Ich denke schon. Deine Anforderungen sind zu simple. Warum nicht JNode, JRuby, Groovy, Grails, etc.? Sollten alle deine Anforderungen ohne Probleme erfüllen. Es könnte aber sein, dass aufgrund des engen Zeitrahmens der Bachelorarbeit einige neue Baustellen / interessante Aspekte ergeben, sodass jemand deine Arbeit ergänzen kann. Zum Beispiel ist es mit Spring problemlos möglich Neo4J einzubinden. Eine Graphendatenbank würde xyz neue Möglichkeiten öffnen. Dafür wäre es gut, wenn es eine etabliertes Framework ist, welches im laufe der Jahre einen hohen Zuwachs gefunden hat ...


----------



## AndiE (30. Aug 2014)

Verstanden habe ich das noch nicht. Einerseits scheint es, also ob du ein System wie "Typo3" programmieren willst. Das halte ich schon für etwas umfangreich. Andererseits scheint es aber auch so, als ob du den HTML-Code einer Seite einlesen, ändern und den geänderten Code wieder auf den entsprechenden Server zurückschreiben willst, der die Webseite hostet. 
Ich habe mich bei meiner Facharbeiterarbeit auch übernommen, weil sich letztendlich herausstellte, ich sollte sowas wie ein ERP-System programmieren. Ich hatte nur 70 Stunden, du magst ja mehr Zeit haben. 
Ich würde den Schwerpunkt noch gar nicht auf die Auswahl der Sprache sondern die Ausformulierung der Use-Cases legen, und deren Umsetzung in Aktivitäten.


----------



## JeromeC (2. Sep 2014)

Gucky hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwo musst du deine Meinung mit einbringen und wie sieht es denn aus, wenn du schreibst "Ich habe Java genommen, weil der das so sagt."


Nein, selbst im Fazit nicht unbedingt. Der einzigste Platz wäre das Vorwort, soweit ich mich recht erinnere, und selbst das gilt als verpönt.


Gucky hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest zum Beispiel ein eigenes Kapitel der Wahl der Programmiersprache widmen, was zeigt, dass du dich intensiv vorbereitet hast aber wie gesagt. Ich habe sowas noch nie geschrieben.


Auf keinen Fall. Daher solltest du auch keine Meinung dazu äußern.

Die Frage ist, ob der wissenschaftliche Aspekt deiner Arbeit der Vergleich ist oder die reine Implementierung eines CMS. Mal ganz abgesehen wie schwer bzw. komplex das sein wird, musst du vorher wissen, was dabei rauskommen soll. Die reine Umsetzung einer Idee halte ich nicht für Gehaltvoll. Schließlich kannst du dann nicht mehr dazu sagen als "Es funktioniert" oder "Es funktioniert nicht".

Wenn du einen Vergleich mit anderen CMS anstrebst, solltest du den Umfang nicht unterschätzen. Neben der Implementation musst du noch sehr viel dich mit anderen CMS beschäftigen und dir ein Kriterium wie z.B. Performanz oder Installationsaufwand aussuchen und Messreihen erstellen. Dann musst du diese Daten noch auswerten und darüber schreiben. Literatur durchsuchen und gucken, wie dein Ergebnis überhaupt zu interpretieren ist. 

Ich hatte damals auch Implementation + Vergleich gemacht, natürlich mir auch sehr viel Vorgenommen, aber es war der reinste Stress. Ich weis nicht wie gut dir so eine Umsetzung von der Hand geht, aber ich würde allgemein sagen, du solltest entweder ein CMS bauen dass absolut minimal ist und nur für den Zweck des Vergleichs gebaut wurde oder eine reine "Ich habe das und das Implementiert"-Arbeit abgeben.

Zur Sprache: Da deine persönliche Meinung nicht im geringsten etwas dadrin zu suchen hat, würde ich dir raten, im Hinblick auf dein Ziel die Begründung zu formulieren. Beispiel: Die Implementierung des CMS erfolgte mittels Java und JavaFX, da diese Technologien im Verbund ein breites Spektrum an an grafischen, logischen und operatorischen Möglichkeiten bieten. Besonders die Einsatzmöglichkeit von JavaFX im Browser als Applet weist diese Technologie als besseres Mittel der Wahl gegenüber bla,bla,etc. aus. 
Hab jetzt irgendwas geschrieben, aber ich denke du verstehst, was ich damit meine.

Viel Erfolg!


----------

